# Manzanita wood - now in the UK



## Tony Swinney

So the Manzanita is on its way !

Firstly I'd like to say a huge thanks to Tom for all his time and effort in collecting all the wood, packaging it, and paying for the shipping from the US.  Also, big thanks to ukaps for initially reimbursing Tom for the full amount, so that no one member has to cover it.

There is about 25kg of wood coming over with the longest pieces being about 28" / 72cm, and to give you an idea of size, this arrangement of manzanita is made up of 3 branches,  is about 60cm x 60cm, and weighs just under 1kg, though it is completely dry. 






The transatlantic shipping costs are Â£130 for the 25kg, so there'll be a charge of Â£5.20 per kilo of wood, plus any shipping costs on to you.  We're only paying for transport costs, the wood itself is free !  This can be paid to ukaps via Paypal, using the "Donate" link at the bottom of the forum pages.

Once the boxes arrive here, Dan and I will sort out distribution.  Collection would be great, from either my place in Surrey (KT11) or from Dans place in Daventry (NN11) as you would then get to choose the bits you want.  Otherwise we will choose as well as possible for you and post it out (cost will be about Â£10 per box, though a few nano pieces would be cheaper !)  Aside from getting everyone together in one place and having a mad scramble for it, theres no easy or "fair" way to do this so please bear with us !  If you arent in a hurry for it, we can bring it along to both the Oli Knott demo at TGM in September, or the Festival of Fishkeeping in October.

Dan has locked the other threads on this, and I've collated the 'wanted' posts from them into this list below - please could you all confirm that these details are still correct, as its been a while since this started.

Cheers

Tony

Updated 18:30, 25/6/09

*Thomas McMillan*: 2 - 3kg, 10 - 45cm
*Tonser*: lots of bits up to around 70cm.
*SteveUK*: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm
*SamC*: 15-30cm straighter pieces about 8 - 10.
*Glenn Eldridge*:  pieces for 70cm , something like sample above
*johnny70*:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits
*Ejack*: a few pieces, 3-4 roughly 30-40cm long
*SimonD*: 2 or 3 lengths 40 - 70cm combination of branched/straight. Whatever I'm sure it'll be good and can make it work!
*YzemaN*: Enough to fill a 4 footer. I've been quite envious of the 180G "pesky" tank in Tom's living room
*Verminator*: 5 to 6 pieces between 40-60cm in length for a 3ft setup. Aiming for root like system with Echi's in the near future.
*SuperColey1*: Â£25 worth ( <40cm)
*StuWorrall*: 2 - 3kg, nano & up to 80 cm
*Dave Spencer*
*Garuf*: Gnarly weather worn up to 22"
*John Starkey*: all sizes
*Whimdriven*
*Piemonster*
*Binsky 1973*: centre pieces for a 48"
*Linsflier*: Pieces for 96" 
*Fishkeeper*: 30 - 70 cm, 2-3kg
*xweeqtx*:  small gnarly branchy bits
*LondonDragon*: ???
*Hunter01*: 2 lots like sample above, plus nano bits


----------



## johnny70

I'm still wanting this


----------



## Steve Smith

Awesome 

I assume shipping is approx 6 weeks by surface?


----------



## Tony Swinney

Its USPS Steve, so should be 7 - 10 days


----------



## a1Matt

Tonser said:
			
		

> I've collated the 'wanted' posts from them into this list below - please could you all confirm that these details are still correct, as its been a while since this started.



I am no longer after the wood, please can you remove me from the list.  

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Steve Smith

Tonser said:
			
		

> Its USPS Steve, so should be 7 - 10 days



Schweet!



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I am no longer after the wood, please can you remove me from the list.
> 
> Cheers, Matt



Removed you from the list mate


----------



## John Starkey

Toxic,well done guys this is what I been waiting for,
Regards john.


----------



## rawr

I'd probably be up for around 2-3kg about 10-40/50cm bits. 

Can't wait for this sfuff, thanks again to Tom!


----------



## LondonDragon

If people drop out then I might be interested in some, let me know when it arrives and you organize things.


----------



## Stu Worrall

woo hoo! thanks tom, top man.

Im still in for some, after a mixture of nano and longer to go in a 90cm as my 80cm is being replaced.  Probably 2-3 kgs if its available.

thanks
Stu


----------



## samc

im still after some mate same size pieces but about 8-10 bit rather than 15


----------



## fishkeeper

Hi

Im still after some aswell. As said, I don't relaly know how many pieces. Just a variety, but maybe about 2-3kgs 

cheers


----------



## glenn

yep..i still would like some but maby more than one peice as i would like something like the pic you provided.(sorry for changing my mind,i just seen that the pic was made of 3 peices and im looking for that effect)

so are we paying back ukaps the money that Tom got?


----------



## Tony Swinney

List updated folks   

Yep Glenn, ukaps are reimbursing Tom, so that no one of us had to fork out the whole amount.  Each person will then reimburse ukaps for their per kg amount, plus any onward shipping.

Tony


----------



## plantbrain

I think this batch will do well for the smaller tanks.

Larger 120 cm tanks will require a different shape box.
also, I can likely wedge more wood into these boxes if I have more stock available.
I just had a pile and tried to get what I had sitting there.

With a larger collection and some breaking of the wood down a bit here and there, I can certainly add more per box.
The longer the box, the more straight the pieces need to be. They get tangled and more like a puzzle to get to fit.

The wood will redden up once you soak and brush it a bit a bit like the pic above.

There are plenty of smaller pieces well suited for a 60cm range and 45 cm range tank.
There's some larger pieces, a lot for nano's as well.

If it's economical, we can do it again.

Tom Barr


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Tom,
we really appreciate all the trouble you have gone to for us uk plant lovers and i would like to say a great big thank you from us all,
regards john.


----------



## fishkeeper

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Tom,
> we really appreciate all the trouble you have gone to for us uk plant lovers and i would like to say a great big thank you from us all,
> regards john.



I also second that. Thanks for taking you time to go and search for wood to help benefit us all


----------



## hunter001

Im sure i did put my name down in the old thread as well. Looking for the same sort of effect in the first pic but 2 lots (one for each end of the tank) would take a few smaller bits for my betta tank as well


----------



## Tony Swinney

I've added you to the list Hunter   

The boxes have arrived     I've had a very quick look inside and there are LOTS of pieces in there, and they look to be fantastic  

I'm stacked for the next couple of days, so please bear with me whilst I work out the distribution etc with Dan.

It would be good to know who would collect from me (KT11 - Cobham, Surrey), who would collect from Dan (NN11 Daventry) and who would need it posted.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## rawr

Woo!  I'm sure there's no rush, take your time mate.  I would need it posted.


----------



## johnny70

posted please


----------



## Stu Worrall

im a posted tony but no hurry at all as the new tank im ordering wont be here for a few months. thanks again ukaps, tony and tom


----------



## fishkeeper

Hi

I'll have to have it posted aswell 

Thanks for everyone involved in this


----------



## GreenNeedle

As said before I will have to go posted but could do with waiting for the next shipment due to finances   Will take this time if need be though.

AC


----------



## Ejack

Can I be put into the 'posted' crew please. I'm more than willing to make a donation/pay for postage.

Worst come to worse, I'm more than willing pick it up from a location/event if need be (although I wont know any of you    but a good excuse to meet some of ya)

Either way not too bothered


----------



## milla

If their is any going spare after filling everyones orders can i possibly have a few bits.
Anything from nano to 60cm. Would need posting though.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Steve Smith

Collected from Dan's please


----------



## hunter001

I'll need it posted as well as im a bit far from both locations with no transport otherwise i would go and pick some up


----------



## John Starkey

Hi tony,I will collect from dans if that's ok,
I will want some pieces like mark had for my big tank, some for my 60cm,and some for my 30cm nano,
Real branchy and twisty if poss,
John .


----------



## Garuf

Can some one in  charge PM me and let me know what's going on? I'm on the list but I don't know what I'd supposed to be giving, if anything?


----------



## Tony Swinney

Hi Garuf and everyone   

So here is what is going on...the wood is here, and I'm going to make time this week to sort through it.  I'm going to put it into batches of 2, 3 or 4 pieces roughly suitable for 30, 60 or 90 cm tanks.  Each batch will then be weighed, labelled and photographed against tape measures.

On* Sunday 12th July at 10am* I'll post a link in this thread to the website with all the pictures, and you can pick what you want and let me know by posting on this thread (please do not PM me, its far easier and open if everyone can see what is going on).  

The weight will allow the price to be calculated - the reimbursement of the trans-atlantic shipping is Â£5.30 per kilo, then it will cost Â£12 per package on top of that for those that need it posting on.  All payments will need to be made to Ukaps, via the donate button at the bottom of the page.

This seems the best way to do it, as it means you get to choose the bits you want, rather than me or Dan picking stuff that you might or might not like.  There is alot of wood here, but if you are not going to scape it soon, feel free to hang on for the next shipment from Tom which will probably be within a couple of months.

Finally, please bear with me in getting all this sorted out.  Between  looking after my wife who is 5 weeks away from giving birth to our first baby, decorating the house before the baby arrives, running my own company, and maintaining 3 tanks I'm a busy lad, but I'll do my best   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

Much appreciated Tony!  You're really doing the society a service by organising this


----------



## samc

thanks alot tony! i feel bad asking to post it   ur gonna be packing for a while


----------



## LondonDragon

Great work Tony, I saw the box full of wood, some great pieces in there  (I took a couple of tiny pieces for the nano  )


----------



## plantbrain

Let me know if the wood is nice and economical for you folks.
I'll have more soon.

Soak it and let it mature for a few weeks before passing judgment.
It will get a nice two tone in some cases, with red and darker brown.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## John Starkey

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi tony,I will collect from dans if that's ok,
> I will want some pieces like mark had for my big tank, some for my 60cm,and some for my 30cm nano,
> Real branchy and twisty if poss,
> John .




Hi Tony,
ignore the above post,you can post mine please save my fuel bill,

cheers tony for taking this on,

good luck with the brith, john.


----------



## xweeqtx

Just noticed this. I'm still in for a few small gnarly/branchy bits. I've got a big tank, but I just really need some to "finish it off"  So hard to find branchy bits of wood for a decent price, I'm just after paying Â£16.50 for a tiny bit!

And thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Tony Swinney

I photographed all of the bits last night against tape measures - all 55 of them !  Apart from a couple of the nano bits I've done them all individually so you can choose exactly what you want.

Set your alarms...the link to the pics will be posted here at 10am this Sunday and its first come first served !  I'm pretty sure we'll get another shipment in a couple of months though   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## samc

oh nice ill be ready   thanks for all your work tony


----------



## LondonDragon

Tonser said:
			
		

> Set your alarms...the link to the pics will be posted here at 10am this Sunday and its first come first served !


Damn I will be away in Portugal  btw Tony shouldn't the people that were on the list have first pick and then whatever is left other people could then buy some if there was some left that is.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I don't mind someone taking my little portion.  I can wait for next time.  Will free up a little extra for my Portugal flights.  Blooming expensive this year!!!

AC


----------



## rawr

I hope the people who have expressed an interest by putting their name on the list will get priority... Otherwise there wasn't much point in that. 

I hope I'm not working on Sunday, better ser my alarm - no lie in for me! 

Thanks again Tony for organising this for us all.


----------



## fishkeeper

I better be online at 10am aswell

I second the people on the lsit should get first pick, as I'm on there


----------



## hunter001

I'll third that! Wasn't any point in asking for names otherwise, cant you just tell my names on the list. Cant wait for sunday now, just means i'll have a week of missing bootsale bargain tanks  :?


----------



## Tony Swinney

OK folks....in an effort to keep those "on the list" happy, I'll PM the link to the wood to the first 7 on the list on Thursday evening, the next 7 on Friday evening, and the final 7 on Saturday .  The link will then be posted here on Sunday at 10am.

Hope that works for everyone     If anyone who is going to the Oliver Knott demo day at TGM (13th Sept) can wait for their wood, then let me know which bits you want and I'll label it as yours and bring it up on the day.

Here is the final list, as made up from the previous threads, and in date order:

Thomas McMillan (post)
SamC - *Courier/Post*
Glenn Eldridge - *Post (Combined with SimonD - tbc)*
johnny70 (post)
Ejack (post)
SimonD - *Post (?) (Combined with Glenn - tbc)*
YzemaN
Verminator
StuWorrall - *Post*
Dave Spencer
Garuf
John Starkey - *Post*
Whimdriven
Piemonster
Binsky 1973
Linsflier
Fishkeeper (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Hunter01 (post)
Milla (post)

Next shipment:

SuperColey1 (post)


----------



## samc

your doing a fine job here tony 

if you like i can get a courier to pick mine up from your house any day


----------



## SKP1995

Could you please take my name off the list and stick it on the one for the next batch, I'm absolutely skint at the mo and don't mind waiting for a new shipment.


----------



## glenn

amazing im 3rd...    which is good as i wont be in on sunday at 10. 
anyway good work tony   also me and simonD live close so we can combine our batches in to one box so to save you a box, as i imagin you are going to need a few 
again thanks for helping us all, especialy with the shedual you have


----------



## Stu Worrall

tony, thanks for this mate. you can put me down to get it on the oli knott day.  My new tank doesnt arrive until then and it will save you any hassle with posting it out with a little one due soon (congrats by the way   )


----------



## Steve Smith

It might be worth saving your shipping/collection requirements untill you've got your manzi reserved   That way it'll be easier to collate shipping info, instead of hunting through this thread   What I'll do though is edit the list of people and add a note to those who have already chosen how to get hold of their wood (ooerr!)


----------



## Garuf

I'd like mine posted please. Shoot me a PM please


----------



## George Farmer

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'd like mine posted please. Shoot me a PM please


If you're the person interested, then usually it's you that makes the effort to do the PMing...


----------



## Garuf

See George I would but I have no clue who I'd supposed to be Pm'ing as so many people are involved... Who's in charge of handling now? Dan or Tony or someone else?


----------



## rawr

I think the best person to PM would be Tonser (Tony) - he seems to be the one organising everything.


----------



## Steve Smith

Or, just wait till you've bagged your lot of wood, and then sort it out from there!


----------



## Ejack

Just wanted to say thank you up front to Tony for arranging all of this, and thanks to Tom (if you are reading this post  ) for taking the time to collect the wood, packing it all up and shipping it over.

Its just nice to know that there are good people in the world, that are willing to take the time and effort to help people out. 

As queer as it may sound, I'm looking forward to seeing the bits of wood   

Thanks again

Jack


----------



## plantbrain

There's more wood.
If folks prefer longer pieces, the box starts to get much smaller around.
I think I'll add some like that next time and then pack the void space with the smaller shorter pieces.

We can still add more weight, the real issue on my end is getting the most wood I can into a box that still has some nice character.

I can pack two types of boxes next time, one for smaller shorter pieces with branches etc, and another with lots of longer slender pieces that can stick out, for 120 Cm long tanks or larger.

Damn, I wish I could just drive over, dump a couple of truck loads over at Tony's and be done with it.
Even if it was a 2 hour drive etc.

It's what it's like at my place

I have a 60p ADA that I am building up with a Tek T5 light suspension, ADA stand, black sand flourite, Mazanita wood, and of course.........Zebra L046(F1's, 8 of them) and about 50 Crystal red shrimps.
Have not decided the plants etc. Really looking to do something new.

Must consult the Wood God.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishkeeper

plantbrain said:
			
		

> There's more wood.
> If folks prefer longer pieces, the box starts to get much smaller around.
> I think I'll add some like that next time and then pack the void space with the smaller shorter pieces.
> 
> We can still add more weight, the real issue on my end is getting the most wood I can into a box that still has some nice character.
> 
> I can pack two types of boxes next time, one for smaller shorter pieces with branches etc, and another with lots of longer slender pieces that can stick out, for 120 Cm long tanks or larger.
> 
> Damn, I wish I could just drive over, dump a couple of truck loads over at Tony's and be done with it.
> Even if it was a 2 hour drive etc.
> 
> It's what it's like at my place
> 
> I have a 60p ADA that I am building up with a Tek T5 light suspension, ADA stand, black sand flourite, Mazanita wood, and of course.........Zebra L046(F1's, 8 of them) and about 50 Crystal red shrimps.
> Have not decided the plants etc. Really looking to do something new.
> 
> Must consult the Wood God.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr




I hope there will be some pics of this new tank 

Yeh, thanks for this, its much appreciated by the forum members


----------



## Tony Swinney

Garuf (post)





			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> See George I would but I have no clue who I'd supposed to be Pm'ing as so many people are involved... Who's in charge of handling now? Dan or Tony or someone else?



Garuf, have a look back through the thread at my last response to your PM request - all is explained   



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Damn, I wish I could just drive over, dump a couple of truck loads over at Tony's and be done with it.
> Even if it was a 2 hour drive etc.



   Erm.....thanks for the offer, but my garage is only so big     Seriously though Tom, it would be great if we didnt have to do the shipping bit as thats the tricky, and expensive bit.  Perhaps we could just play Pooh sticks with a truck load across the Atlantic !  

Lets see what gets taken from this 1st batch, and then get an idea of what else people would like size wise.  Thanks again.

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

Gentleman, start your engines.....I've just PM'd the 1st 7 people on the list   :

Thomas McMillan (post)
SamC - Courier/Post
Glenn Eldridge - Post (Combined with SimonD - tbc)
johnny70 (post)
Ejack (post)
SimonD - Post (?) (Combined with Glenn - tbc)
YzemaN

More PM's later tonight (theres 55 pieces so dont worry   )

Verminator
StuWorrall  (@TGM)
Garuf
Dave Spencer
John Starkey - Post
Whimdriven
Binsky 1973
Linsflier
Fishkeeper (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Hunter01 (post)
Milla (post)

Next shipment:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster


----------



## johnny70

Could I take the following please 

L006
L010
M014
M018
S006
S011

Thanks

JOHNNY


----------



## Ejack

Could you please put me down for the following pieces

S001
M016
S005

Would like it posted.

Thanks again for all of this. Its really appreciated. I just hope our donations do cover all the costs involved and no one is loosing out. Please make sure that you aren't loosing out cash on this. If so I'm willing to donate more money than necessary.

Cheers

Jack


----------



## Tony Swinney

Ejack said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all of this. Its really appreciated. I just hope our donations do cover all the costs involved and no one is loosing out. Please make sure that you aren't loosing out cash on this. If so I'm willing to donate more money than necessary.



Thanks Ejack.  Your payments cover the cost of trans-atlantic shipping, and any UK postage costs.  The time that Tom, myself and Dan are putting in, along with packaging etc is all voluntary, so please feel free to donate as much as you wish - there is no upper limit on donations, and it will all help the ukaps cause


----------



## fishkeeper

yey it begins

Unfortunately I'm out tonight


----------



## Simon D

If still available I'll take:

M020 1/2 kg
L015 3/4 kg
L007 3/4 kg

Collect or Post?. Depends on Glenn, if he has some we can share postage, if not I may well just collect (Dan's). Or do you need payment now?


----------



## samc

m001
s004
m008
m009

total weight 1 1/4kg 

i can get it picked up from your house any day by courier
thanks again tony


----------



## rawr

Here's what I'd like please:

M002
M005
M006
M010
S003
S007
S008
S009
S010

Posted please.

I hope it doesn't seem as if I'm being greedy... It's just such great wood and I find it really difficult choosing the right peices. They're not big peices, but if someone wants one of these I'd probably be willing to give it up - just shoot me a PM.

Let me know what to do next Tonser, how much to pay etc. Thanks again!


----------



## MasterMoriarty

Tom, Tony & Dan and anybody else involved, thanks for taking the time to organize this.
Great to see people taking time out of their obviously very busy lives to help others      

Could you add me to the list for the next batch please :?:

Thanks again

Cheers


----------



## glenn

there is 2 LOO5's i think?
one is 1/2 and one is 3/4


----------



## glenn

nice peices of wood there Tony well done. the bits of nano wood look good too.

put me down for:
LOO1
LOO2
LOO5 1/4KG not the 3/4KG as there are 2 LOO5's (i think) 
LOO13 (this one is a beauty)   
LOO16

well if you want to pick up from Dans Simon that fine, save us some postage  just PM me.
is this right:-if we collect we just pay Â£12? and if we post we pay Â£12 + postage charge?

thanks again!


----------



## rawr

^ You pay Â£5 something for each kg of wood you want, plus Â£12 if you want the lot posted. At least that's what I've gathered.


----------



## Tony Swinney

You're right Thomas, thanks.  Â£5.30 per kilo of wood, plus Â£12 if you want it posted out to you.

I've updated the website, with "Claimed" notices on the wood that you've selected so far - alot has gone, but there are still some lovely bits there.  I'll PM everyone over the weekend with their amounts payable.

I've just PM'd the next 7 people on the list, with the web address :

Verminator
StuWorrall (@TGM)
Garuf
Dave Spencer
John Starkey - Post
Whimdriven
Binsky 1973

I'll PM the last group in the morning - thanks for your patience   

Linsflier
Fishkeeper (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Hunter01 (post)
Milla (post)

Next shipment:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster
Garuf

Tony


----------



## xweeqtx

I hope there's small bits left!


----------



## Stu Worrall

theres only one small bitleft im afriad but you could always snap the bigger ones
heres mine tony, hope thats ok.

M023
L012
L004
L008


----------



## fishkeeper

Hopefully there is still some for the rest of us


----------



## xweeqtx

I know, I don't mean to sound picky but we were all asked what we were looking for from it. With only 55 bits and 21 people for it to go around, should there not be some sort of limit or at least limited to what they wanted? Or is it just basically last of the list get last picks?

Nevermind, if there's nothing there could I get my name on for the next lot?


----------



## rawr

Looking at the list, I've chosen too many peices and it's probably unfair on eveyrone else. So, on second thoughts I've decided to wait until a later date for this wood - don't really need it any time soon to be honest and it would be more use to someone else. 

My bits are back up for grabs - I'll wait for the next shipment so put me down for that please.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Morning all   

This wood was always going to be tricky to sort out, as more and more people expressed an interest, and Tom can only put so much in a box !

Limiting the number of pieces anyone could take was never an option, as we would then be restricting them on the scape they could build.  Folks will want different pieces depending on their tank size, and complexity of the hardscape within it.  The whole idea of getting Manzanita sent over from Tom was to get some new wood into the UK planted tank scene, at a very cheap price so that you can build great new scapes   



			
				xweeqtx said:
			
		

> Or is it just basically last of the list get last picks?


Err, yes, thats the flipside of first on the list gets first picks  

The 'fairest' option was to let the folks who expressed their interest first have first look at the wood, and as you posted a coupe of months after Tom first offered to send the wood, that means there were a few ahead of you - I've added you to the list for the next lot   



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Looking at the list, I've chosen too many peices and it's probably unfair on eveyrone else. So, on second thoughts I've decided to wait until a later date for this wood - don't really need it any time soon to be honest and it would be more use to someone else.
> 
> My bits are back up for grabs - I'll wait for the next shipment so put me down for that please.



Thanks Thomas   

I'll update the website shortly, and PM the rest on the list later this morning   

Folks - we are already talking to Tom about the next shipment, so please dont panic buy !  There will be more soon  

This is the list for the next lot:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

I've just PM'd the last 6 people on the list     There are still some nice bits to be had, especially as Thomas has decided against his bits.

I'll post the link to the pics tomorrow morning for anyone who wasnt on the list.

Tony


----------



## SKP1995

Forgot to mention that I would require post on the next shipment. Just to say, we all really appreciate the effort you guys are going to in bringing this wood into the country and sending it out to us all, cheers guys!


----------



## milla

Can i please have (posted)

s002
s007
s010
m002
m003
m019

Tony thanks for all the hardwork you  have put into this . 

Thanks

Milla


----------



## fishkeeper

Hi, after looking would I be able to have:

m013- 1kg
m017- 1/4 kg
m023- 1/4 kg
m022- 1/2kg
l009- 1/2kg
s003- 1/4kg
s008- 1/4kg

That's 3kgs overall. So, with postage that works out to be Â£27.90 (Â£28)?

thanks again, and you have a nice website  Did you take all of the pictures yourself? they are very good.

Edit: I think the L009 will be too big. Would shipping be less with that not included?


----------



## Stu Worrall

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Hi, after looking would I be able to have:
> 
> m013- 1kg
> m017- 1/4 kg
> m023- 1/4 kg
> m022- 1/2kg
> l009- 1/2kg
> s003- 1/4kg
> s008- 1/4kg
> 
> That's 3kgs overall. So, with postage that works out to be Â£27.90 (Â£28)?
> 
> thanks again, and you have a nice website  Did you take all of the pictures yourself? they are very good.
> 
> Edit: I think the L009 will be too big. Would shipping be less with that not included?



Fishkeeper, just to let you know ive already reserved m023 on the previous page so you may want to pick another. sorry


----------



## fishkeeper

I'm so sorry Stu. Please excuse me, I was just seeing which pictures had 'claimed' written on them.

Updated list:

M005- 1/4kg
m013- 1kg
m017- 1/4 kg
m022- 1/2kg
l009- 1/2kg
s003- 1/4kg
s008- 1/4kg

All posted please Tonser.

Again, sorry Stu


----------



## xweeqtx

Oohh..

If the following are available, I'd love 'em 

M004
M010
M012
m011
L004
L012


----------



## Stu Worrall

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Again, sorry Stu


No probs will.  



			
				xweeqtx said:
			
		

> Oohh..
> 
> If the following are available, I'd love 'em
> 
> M004
> M010
> M012
> m011
> L004
> L012



Hi xweeqtx, sorry but ive already got L004 and L0012 from my post on the previous page.  I dont think tony has had time to update the pictures sorry.


----------



## xweeqtx

Ahh, no probs Stu.

I'm just going to wait for the next lot, so whoever is dealing with it could you stick my name on the list? 

Thanks!


----------



## MasterMoriarty

Hate to sound like I'm whingeing, but I when asked to be put on the list for the next batch there were only two names down for it. Now there's five on it and still no sign of poor me     

BTW posted for mine please.

Cheers


----------



## samc

im sure one of the mods will put you on. as you probely know tony is busy and i should say he only goes on for a few mins, dont worry


----------



## hunter001

Scratch me from the current list, looks like all the good stuff has gone already. Stick me on the list of the next lot if you can please.


----------



## lincsflier

Excellent timing just had new tank delivered this week.

These bits please don't think i've reserved any that have been done already hopefully.

L018    1.0kg
L008    0.75kg
M004   0.5kg
M012   0.5kg
M021   1.0kg
L003    0.5kg
M005   0.25kg

Total weight 4.5kg.  Posted or possibly courier which ever is easiest for you.

Thanks to all for the hard work that this has taken and on the look out for a very large piece for centre piece of tank.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Stu Worrall

lincsflier said:
			
		

> Excellent timing just had new tank delivered this week.
> 
> These bits please don't think i've reserved any that have been done already hopefully.
> 
> L018    1.0kg
> L008    0.75kg
> M004   0.5kg
> M012   0.5kg
> M021   1.0kg
> L003    0.5kg
> M005   0.25kg
> 
> Total weight 4.5kg.  Posted or possibly courier which ever is easiest for you.
> 
> Thanks to all for the hard work that this has taken and on the look out for a very large piece for centre piece of tank.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Just one off Dave   ive got L008 reserved sorry.


----------



## fishkeeper

lincsflier said:
			
		

> Excellent timing just had new tank delivered this week.
> 
> These bits please don't think i've reserved any that have been done already hopefully.
> 
> L018    1.0kg
> L008    0.75kg
> M004   0.5kg
> M012   0.5kg
> M021   1.0kg
> L003    0.5kg
> M005   0.25kg
> 
> Total weight 4.5kg.  Posted or possibly courier which ever is easiest for you.
> 
> Thanks to all for the hard work that this has taken and on the look out for a very large piece for centre piece of tank.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



Sorry man, but I have a;ready reserved m005 on the previous page.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Morning all   

I wasnt around much yesterday to keep updating the website pics, so just to clarify:

StuWorrall was first in for:
M23, L12, L4, L8

Milla was first in for:
S2, S7, S10, M2, M3, M19

Fishkeeper was first in for:
M5, M13,M17,M22, L9, S3, S8

xweeqtx was first in for:
M4, M10, M11, M12

lincsflier was first in for:
L18, M21, L3

I'll update the web pics this morning   

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

Here is the updated list for the next shipment:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)
hunter001


----------



## Stu Worrall

could i add myself to the next list as the list is up for everyone to join.  still need some small stuff as there wasnt any when i added mine. ta


----------



## lincsflier

Hi can you add me again please looking for large or very large pieces please next time.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## aaronnorth

Hi, could i be added to the list please, if there is any small pieces on the next shipment then i need some. One of mine has developed a crack down the centre!! :?


----------



## Tony Swinney

Updated list for the next batch:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)
hunter001
StuWorrall
lincsflier
aaronnorth


----------



## Tony Swinney

Morning all

As xweeqtx has decided to wait until the next shipment arrives, the following pieces are available again:

M004
M010
M011
M012

They're back up on the website, here for all to see - there are still 13 bits unclaimed, and some nice ones too   :

http://www.mustardpost.com/Manzanita0709

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall

tony, could you add m012 to mine please if not taken now its all public. thanks


----------



## Steve Smith

Some great pieces left!


----------



## John Starkey

Hi guys,
I seem to have missed the the boat here,I was away last week teaching in southampton,I had a quick look and one post said all pics would be posted on the Sunday,so I take a look Sunday 
to choose and find the pics have been posted and everyone has chosen there wood,not what I expected but there you go  :?
John


----------



## Tony Swinney

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I seem to have missed the the boat here,I was away last week teaching in southampton,I had a quick look and one post said all pics would be posted on the Sunday,so I take a look Sunday
> to choose and find the pics have been posted and everyone has chosen there wood,not what I expected but there you go  :?
> John



Hi John

Folks started grumbling that as they were first to register their interest in the shipment, they should have first pick, so I PM'd the first 7 folks with the link on Friday and the 2nd 7 on the list on Friday evening - I PM'd you in this batch.

I'm sorry you were away for the weekend, but we are getting more sent over by Tom, and it'll probably be pretty soon, so I've added you to the list for that shipment.  As already said, its tricky to keep everyone happy, but trying to do it in order of people expressing their interest seemed the fairest way, and allowing folks to choose their own was always going to be better than me selecting it for them.  There are some nice pieces still available and the next lot will be here soon  

Tony


List for next batch:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)
hunter001
StuWorrall
lincsflier
aaronnorth


----------



## John Starkey

Tonser said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I seem to have missed the the boat here,I was away last week teaching in southampton,I had a quick look and one post said all pics would be posted on the Sunday,so I take a look Sunday
> to choose and find the pics have been posted and everyone has chosen there wood,not what I expected but there you go  :?
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John
> 
> Folks started grumbling that as they were first to register their interest in the shipment, they should have first pick, so I PM'd the first 7 folks with the link on Friday and the 2nd 7 on the list on Friday evening - I PM'd you in this batch.
> 
> I'm sorry you were away for the weekend, but we are getting more sent over by Tom, and it'll probably be pretty soon, so I've added you to the list for that shipment.  As already said, its tricky to keep everyone happy, but trying to do it in order of people expressing their interest seemed the fairest way, and allowing folks to choose their own was always going to be better than me selecting it for them.  There are some nice pieces still available and the next lot will be here soon
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> List for next batch:
> 
> SuperColey1 (post)
> Piemonster (post)
> MasterMoriarty
> Garuf (post)
> xweeqtx (post)
> Rawr (post)
> hunter001
> StuWorrall
> lincsflier
> aaronnorth
> John Starkey
Click to expand...


Hi Tony,
its not a problem mate, but i think i will give it a miss so if you could remove my name from the list so there is no confusion next time,

regards john.


----------



## Tony Swinney

All the parcels have just been collected, so you should have the wood with you tomorrow   

Tony


----------



## samc

awsome!  

i was just thinking about that. great stuff


----------



## Dan Crawford

Hi guys, could do us a favour and post your names in a list once you've paid?
Since paypal only uses email addresses, it's hard for us to figure out who's paid lol
cheers folks!


----------



## Mark Evans

i presume the list is on this thread?


Mark Evans -Â£15.00


----------



## milla

Mark Evans -Â£15.00
Andrew Millard  (Milla) -  Â£30.00


----------



## a1Matt

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi guys, could do us a favour and post your names in a list once you've paid?
> Since paypal only uses email addresses, it's hard for us to figure out who's paid lol
> cheers folks!



I add my username into the 'add comment' section when making donations to UKAPS.
Maybe it would also help if everyone did that too?


----------



## fishkeeper

Mark Evans -Â£15.00
Andrew Millard (Milla) - Â£30.00
David Atkins (Fishkeeper)- Â£26.00


----------



## Stu Worrall

Mark Evans -Â£15.00
Andrew Millard (Milla) - Â£30.00
David Atkins (Fishkeeper)- Â£26.00
stuworrall - Â£20.00


----------



## samc

Mark Evans -Â£15.00
Andrew Millard (Milla) - Â£30.00
David Atkins (Fishkeeper)- Â£26.00
stuworrall - Â£20.00
samclowsley - Â£20.00


----------



## glenn

Mark Evans -Â£15.00
Andrew Millard (Milla) - Â£30.00
David Atkins (Fishkeeper)- Â£26.00
stuworrall - Â£20.00
samclowsley - Â£20.00
Glenn Eldridge - Â£25


----------



## Simon D

Parcel arrived this morning, looks excellent. Now what to do with it? First, a new tank.............

Many thanks to Tony and all others involved


----------



## samc

just got mine too 

its great wood with great character thanks


----------



## fishkeeper

Mine arrived at 11.05 am, silly parcelforce made me miss Struass get out xD

Thanks to everyone involved again! iTs not soaking in my water butt hehe


----------



## lincsflier

Mark Evans -Â£15.00
Andrew Millard (Milla) - Â£30.00
David Atkins (Fishkeeper)- Â£26.00
stuworrall - Â£20.00
samclowsley - Â£20.00
Glenn Eldridge - Â£25
Dave Walker (Lincsflier)  Â£30 + Â£15

Cheers to all great wood even the wife likes it .

Ta


----------



## Ejack

Just wanted to say thanks to Tony and all involved.

Parcel arrived on Friday, all looks great, just need to figure out how I'm goin to use it now


----------



## Tony Swinney

Pleased you are all liking your wood     

Mark Evans -Â£15.00
Andrew Millard (Milla) - Â£30.00
David Atkins (Fishkeeper)- Â£26.00
stuworrall - Â£20.00
samclowsley - Â£20.00
Glenn Eldridge - Â£25
Dave Walker (Lincsflier) Â£30 + Â£15
Tony Â£15


----------



## Tony Swinney

List for next batch:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)
hunter001
StuWorrall
lincsflier
aaronnorth
afroturf (post)


----------



## samc

just thought id say here that the wood i recived it not floating now and i have only soaked it for one day. although one bit is half floating  i thought i would have to soak it for weeks


----------



## Steve Smith

I guess it's less dense compared to redmoor.  Redmoor is usually dry inside if I snap a chunk off a large piece.  Seems to only absorb water to a few millimeters.


----------



## aaronnorth

it depends on the size of the wood obviously, larger pieces which are a few feet in length took 2 weeks to sink.


----------



## fishkeeper

samc said:
			
		

> just thought id say here that the wood i recived it not floating now and i have only soaked it for one day. although one bit is half floating  i thought i would have to soak it for weeks




Yeh, only my biggest bit is still floating everything else has fully sunk.

I jsut need to clean them up with the hosepipe, and take of some of the moss and its ready to use after I come home from holiday


----------



## plantbrain

Got some more wood Sat at about 2500meters, this requires less cleaning.
Nice stuff.

I'll send it in this week and try and pack some today.

Regards,
Tom Barr


----------



## Steve Smith

Great stuff Tom 

I'm adding my name to the list, as I think I need just a few small branches   

List for next batch:

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)
hunter001
StuWorrall
lincsflier
aaronnorth
afroturf (post)
SteveUK (collect from Dan if possible)


----------



## aaronnorth

I am going to remove my name from the list as i have managed to utilise another pice of wood! Sorry for any confusion
Aaron.

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)
hunter001
StuWorrall
lincsflier
afroturf (post)
SteveUK (collect from Dan if possible)


----------



## Tony Swinney

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Got some more wood Sat at about 2500meters, this requires less cleaning.
> Nice stuff.
> 
> I'll send it in this week and try and pack some today.



Thats great, thanks again Tom.  I've PM'd you re the delivery as I'm not handling distribution this time, as our baby is due next week    

Cheers

Tony


----------



## neelhound

is it too late or can i get some wood? im on holiday atm be back in september. Im looking for very large pieces to cover a 3-4ft by 1ft area? thanks


----------



## klay

Any chance of getting on the list too. I would need it posted

Cheers,Paul


----------



## lincsflier

No problems everyone list is now :-

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)

hunter001
StuWorrall
afroturf (post)
SteveUK (collect from Dan if possible)
Neelhound (Post)
Klay (Post)

Wood is in the process of being shipped over and will update the thread with any more news etc..

Due to Tony's baby being due anytime he will not being delivery this time (all the best mate  ).

This will be done by myself and delivery etc will be same as last time eg. Â£12 for courier delivery.  Will be done in the same order as above and in the same groups.  All in the first group will be emailed the link at the same time and then 24 hours later the second group will be emailed again all at the same time.

Seven days notice will be given of when they go live as they are now in a shop format with payment being made through donate button on this site as last time around.  Hopefully having them in a shop format will stop double booking or any confusion  the site will have pictures and weights etc along with costs and the full checkout procedure must be completed as only then will the site update inventory amounts.

If anyone has any problems or suggestions with the above then please let me know asap.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## neelhound

i know that you can do it like this:
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/p ... hp#ShopAds
(scroll down)
and just put it on a thread.
I know that if you click add to shopping cart, the SAME page is refreshed and it would now contain a box saying 'applies to this advert page only' and have a button to pay buy paypal. 
So it doesnt ahve to complicated, and you can just have the qauntity as the kgs, but still let people choose the shape.


----------



## neelhound

oh and congrats on the baby


----------



## lincsflier

neelhound said:
			
		

> i know that you can do it like this:
> http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/p ... hp#ShopAds
> (scroll down)
> and just put it on a thread.
> I know that if you click add to shopping cart, the SAME page is refreshed and it would now contain a box saying 'applies to this advert page only' and have a button to pay buy paypal.
> So it doesnt ahve to complicated, and you can just have the qauntity as the kgs, but still let people choose the shape.




Hi Prashant thanks for that.  If we put it on Aquarist Classified this would then open it up to everyone and not just those on the forum .  Also needs to be released in batches and with notice as well as some people have been waiting longer than others etc so only fair they have first bash at it so to speak lol.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## neelhound

i meant as in im sure you could put that on the forum, its just the example is on aq


----------



## neelhound

also if its possible for me to choose could i get the wood to be 1 or 2 big twindly pieces   like large roots( im going for an amazon look)


----------



## lincsflier

Hi thanks for that .  Wouldn't have a clue where to start with the coding and again it is released to each batch of members at different times so would only be able to choose what remains when it is released to you.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## mjw1476

just out of interest where do you get the wood from?


----------



## lincsflier

Hi if you see page one of this thread it gives some more info.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## lincsflier

Nick16 said:
			
		

> im confused about the wood.
> 
> so Tom is only sending one more box over and its on its way now?
> 
> if im correct the list is for those who wants bits?
> - that means there will be none left for me by the time i get on the second list. (all the good knarly brachy bits will have gone)
> 
> how much would postage be?  is the wood free still?



Hi Nick have moved it just so everyone knows what is going on.

There is a box coming at the moment from Tom.  The wood is charged at Â£5.30 per kg to cover shipping costs that Tom has incurred.  Shipping outwards will be the same as last time Â£12 per shipment.

Everyone is looking for something different so there may or may not be bits left that you like if you want adding to the list however will need to know asap.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## lincsflier

Hi everyone list is now closed and is:-

SuperColey1 (post)
Piemonster (post)
MasterMoriarty
Garuf (post)
xweeqtx (post)
Rawr (post)

hunter001
StuWorrall
afroturf (post)
SteveUK (collect from Dan if possible)
Neelhound (Post)
Klay (Post)

Will let everyone know when it arrives in the country.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## plantbrain

I will see about packing up some longer pieces later, the max length is about 35cm this time.
Nicer small stuff this time however.
Should be there this week sometime.

regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## lincsflier

Hi all just to let you know that the wood is now here   .  Thanks again Tom some very very nice pieces in here.

I will email the link for the site to the first group at 9am on Friday the 21st of August and to the second group at 9am on Sunday the 23rd of August.  There has been a change of website for the wood due to the number of pieces this time and full instructions are given on the site but have been included here as well as to how you complete your choice.





> Hi everyone hopefully this should all work like clockwork lol.  Below you will see all the wood that is available this time around along with prices for each individual piece or in the case of the very small pieces for a few of them.
> 
> Shipping as last time will be Â£12 via courier unless other arrangements have already been made.
> 
> There will be an invoice sent to each individual for shipping and the cost of the wood after checkout has been completed, all the wood has a charge of one penny for each piece to enable inventory control on this site.  This will be deducted from your final invoice but please DO complete checkout fully or the wood will probably go to someone else as it will not be made unavailable to others until payment has been made of the pennies.
> 
> The remainder of the cost of the wood and the shipping costs to be paid vis UKAPS donation button AFTER you have received an email stating the amount owed.



The checkout used is Paypal.

I will be photographing and weighing the wood over the next couple of days so lookout for the link as above.  

Cheers
Dave


----------



## lincsflier

Hi guys apologies for the delay got delayed at hospital in London only just got back everything will be ready as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## lincsflier

All now live and links have gone out to the first group working well so far now images have been resized.  I will send the link out at 9am on Sunday for second group.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## lincsflier

Hi everyone can you post a thread just saying when you paid and your email.

Cheers
Everyone


----------



## rawr

I paid yesterday - email mcmillan_ [at] live.co.uk


----------



## Garuf

Hello, Tony, Sorry for messing you about on this, recent private issues mean I'm unable to take any of my shipment so it's up for grabs to anyone else. 
Thank you for all your hardwork, and Sorry.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Garuf said:
			
		

> Hello, Tony, Sorry for messing you about on this, recent private issues mean I'm unable to take any of my shipment so it's up for grabs to anyone else.
> Thank you for all your hardwork, and Sorry.


Thats a shame mate, i might have to jump in then


----------



## lincsflier

No probs Garuf take care matey.


----------



## lincsflier

All wood now claimed


----------



## lincsflier

Hi everyone just to let you know all wood will be shipped out by Tuesday at the latest been a bad couple of weeks but all going right now which is cool.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## PM

Hi, I'd like a few pieces for my NA setup - 60x30x30 (soon to buy opti 60x30x36)


----------



## lincsflier

Hi guys right son been in hospital this week so didn't manage to get the wood off until today but all has now gone and should be with you asap..

Apologies for the delays.  Watch out for the big box lol.


----------



## PM

Hi, when are we getting more? 

I really don't want to miss out next time!

Many thanks


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Yes, would be really grateful to know if there will be  the third shipment,missed that one due to beeing on holiday in brazil.


----------



## SKP1995

Just got back to find a box of wood waiting for me, I must say it's amazing stuff!  A massive thanks to all involved in collecting/receiving/distributing, well done guys!  Oh, and if there's gonna be more stick my name down please.


----------



## Jon1706

Hi guys will you be getting anymore wood? I dont need it till next year, which sounds daft now but I would like to get on the waiting list if you have one. I need six peaces for a 60x30x36 tank. And to be a pain I would like weathered and gnarly peaces, with two bits in a u shape around 12inch in size and the rest nano size.Big thank you.
Jon


----------



## TBRO

If a third shipment happens I would be interested in a good amount of chunky pieces for a nature rescape of my Osaka. 20 - 50 cm ish 

Cheers Guys, Tom B


----------



## alzak

if You get some I will buy one piece 80-60cm if there will be chance


----------



## baron von bubba

i'd also be interested should another shipment happen.
thanks


----------



## samc

me too  

dont think there will be one for a while though. Toms cleared the country


----------



## Krishs Bettas

I will be intrested too. Can I show you guys a picture of the shape of wood i would like?


----------



## fourmations

me too

rgds

4


----------



## akwarybka

me too


----------



## a1Matt

The latest thread about Tom shipping Manzi wood over is here:

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13000

(Maybe this thread should be locked now?)


----------

